# Jotul F3 CB install with pictures



## gizmos (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi all,
I want to thank the boards for a lot of information. Just by reading posts, I learned a lot. This install has been a nasty job. A lot of research, tons of time chasing parts, and a lot of labor. But I'm very happy with the stove. Having run a resolute for years, I was worried about these new EPA stoves. I love it ! Very clean burning, and we really enjoy watching the fire. Secondary burn is really cool to watch. After my first three small break in fires, I ran the stove most of the day and loaded her up around 11:30 pm. I shut it down around midnight, and at 8 AM I had enough coals left to just add a few pieces of kindling for an easy restart. Very, very happy. It was worth all the work getting the stove in. Our house was toasty warm when we went to bed, and still 70 degrees in the back hallway when we got up. Heater never turned on. Here are a lot of pictures of my install. Thank you for all the information !


----------



## gizmos (Jan 8, 2010)

rebuilding fire place and damper removal


----------



## gizmos (Jan 8, 2010)

SS block off plate


----------



## gizmos (Jan 8, 2010)

Extended the chimney with a flute and install of liner


----------



## FPX Dude (Jan 8, 2010)

Pretty cool...I like all the pics to see the before/after and the progress, but where's the one with the final-final ?


----------



## gizmos (Jan 8, 2010)

liner install, rockwool, block off plate, tile, stove install


----------



## gizmos (Jan 8, 2010)

first fire, dog (Butkus) English Bull dog, secondary burn, and restart with 5-6 small pieces of kindling (no paper) after an 8 hour burn. I love my stove !


----------



## f3cbboy (Jan 8, 2010)

good looking stove and nice install.  Butkus and the family will be very happy!


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2010)

Great documentation. The final product is really nice. Good work. Happy heating!


----------



## pen (Jan 8, 2010)

Beautiful hearth.  Enjoy!

pen


----------



## argus66 (Jan 9, 2010)

looks great... but out if interest would a insert of fit in that fireplace? i only ask because the fireplace looked real nice even  before the stove.


----------



## gizmos (Jan 9, 2010)

There was an old insert in when I moved it. It didn't work, mainly because it didn't fit properly. The hearth was raised almost 5 " above the fire box. The opening was too small. The vent had no pipe because there was no room to push the insert in far enough. So I ripped that out and chose a stove, and that wouldn't fit right either. The hearth was still too high buy 2". The hearth was a horrible design. Now, when I take the stove with me, anyone can put an insert in or a stove in. And we gained 18 square feet of usable living room space. We can push our TV center back against the wall now. It makes the room look so much bigger.


----------



## begreen (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! That has to be one of the more unique inserts out there. Looks like it was designed for Louis XIV. Who made it?


----------



## gizmos (Jan 9, 2010)

unknown
FABCO was the only marking on it. 
Was a very odd looking thing.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm tired just looking at the photos of all the work you did.  I'm going to take a nap...


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 9, 2010)

I didn't have to retrofit anything when I did the finish work on the masonry chimney and the hearth for the Classic in my studio, but it was still a TON of work.  I really admire the time and effort you've put into the installation of your Jotul.  You should be well proud of yourself! the results show a lot of attention to detail and safety.  If you have a wife or "associate" in your home I'm sure you've chalked up multiple brownie points!  New, EPA stoves are fabulous, arent' they?!  What a great photo essay.  

I think the old insert was great looking, and the Louis XIV comment cracked me up.


----------



## m0jumb0 (Jan 10, 2010)

VERY nice install.  I remember seeing your original thread and thinking "he's got his work cut out for him"    Turned out great


----------

